# Corsair H100 Lüfter



## TobiL (25. Februar 2012)

*Corsair H100 Lüfter*

Sind die Standartlüfter wirklich so laut? Habe ein paar Test gelesen und meistens waren die mitgelieferten Lüfter ein Minuspunkt (betreffend der Lautstärke).
Gibt es Lüfter die nicht zu laut sind aber trotzdem schön kühlen?
Ich möchte mit der H100 einen i7-3930k kühlen, der auf 4.5 GHz übertaktet ist. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master Haf x mit 2x200mm einem 230mm und einem 140mm Lüfter. Plus die Corsair H100 die unter die beiden 200mm Lüfter montiert wird.


----------



## Uter (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H100 Lüfter*

Hier gehts weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

